# Since HK-47 is gone and not moderating anymore, can I do it?



## Dammit Mandrake! (Oct 7, 2021)

By not actually janning, this would immediately make me the best janny in herstory. Vote for me today.

But seriously what's going on with @It's HK-47, is he gone? He hasn't been online since early May and he was removed as OP from the most-active thread in his section.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 7, 2021)

I recall he made a big post about how after the 2020 election, he was horrified at what the spergatory about the election being "stolen" turned the forum into.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 7, 2021)

I cannot understand those who give a fuck about politicians except to laugh or regard them with horror.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 7, 2021)

will you run away when your preferred politician loses too?


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Oct 7, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> will you run away when your preferred politician loses too?


No. I enjoy saying dumb stuff to both sides.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 7, 2021)

well, its not like you could make it worse!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 7, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> will you run away when your preferred politician loses too?


The nigger left months after the election and didn't really seem to care too much about it up until he left for good.   Outside of that, about the only time he was clearly pissed about anything was when that jew chick (I don't recall her username) was sperging out so often it was annoying damn near everyone on the farms.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 7, 2021)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> I cannot understand those who give a fuck about politicians except to laugh or regard them with horror.





Daisymae said:


> will you run away when your preferred politician loses too?


I'd be distant too when you spend countless hours digging up valuable information almost nobody knows about only to have an election be decided by fraud AND having a forum collapse on itself within days.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 7, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> The nigger left months after the election and didn't really seem to care too much about it up until he left for good.   Outside of that, about the only time he was clearly pissed about anything was when that jew chick (I don't recall her username) was sperging out so often it was annoying damn near everyone on the farms.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 7, 2021)

He clearly didn't trust the "stop the steal" plan.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 7, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> View attachment 2606695


I stand corrected then.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 7, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> AND having a forum collapse on itself within days.


yea that was cringy as fuck... had to step aside for almost a week to let the dust settle before I decided to post again.


----------



## Daisymae (Oct 7, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I'd be distant too when you spend countless hours digging up valuable information almost nobody knows about only to have an election be decided by fraud AND having a forum collapse on itself within days.


youdbe distantbecause you found a new site for egg crushing porn


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Oct 7, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> yea that was cringy as fuck... had to step aside for almost a week to let the dust settle before I decided to post again.


I don't remember this happening. All I remember is the same fun we always had.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 8, 2021)

yeah I don't recall any seven days of fire as he left or anything, but tbh kudos to him to just say "this isn't fun for me anymore, imma go do something else"


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 8, 2021)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> I don't remember this happening.


Let me refresh your memory:

"COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE"

It didn't fucking stop for days. Nobody could have a normal conversation.

Oh and there was that whole Satan saga where they were turning people on each other with hala threads and secret gay PM/Discord shit.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 8, 2021)

The "normal" conversation was how The Supreme Court, based Clarence Thomas, Rudy, and the Kraken were going to stop the steal because there was obvious election fraud. Trust the plan!

It was beyond retarded, and that is why he left. People completely threw out all pretense that they were actually informed about politics and understood how elections work.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 8, 2021)

So basically he's gone because a politician doesn't get elected?
L M A O. Only fucks can be mad with those situations. Politics doesn't exist anymore, is entirely burocracy & shitshow to the mortals like us. Democracy simply doesn't work.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> So basically he's gone because a politician doesn't get elected?
> L M A O. Only fucks can be mad with those situations. Politics doesn't exist anymore, is entirely burocracy & shitshow to the mortals like us. Democracy simply doesn't work.


He's gone because he didnt enjoy the site anymore and instead of throwing a tantrum he quietly left
Hell, @Cosmos also fucked off because of trump living rent free on her head or some shit


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 8, 2021)

Neco-Arc Chaos said:


> He's gone because he didnt enjoy the site anymore and instead of throwing a tantrum he quietly left
> Hell, @Cosmos also fucked off because of trump living rent free on her head or some shit


Damn, that explains better actually.
But why let ideologies control your perceptions? That's my real question, because at least for me leaving a page because only for that is non-sense.


----------



## Art Kassul (Oct 8, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Let me refresh your memory:
> 
> "COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE COPE SEETHE"
> 
> ...


The plague of hulking discord trannies that swoop in to raid during those kinds of happenings always seems like a fatal glitch in the fabric of these forums. In those moments this place becomes indiscernible from Reddit or /pol/. All discussion and productivity ceases as endless pages of retarded of trolling is undertaken by the site's absolute worst and most mindless clique of users.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 8, 2021)

Its worth noting that all the "discussion and productivity" around the supposed election fraud amounted to absolutely nothing credible, and the "cope and seeth" types were vindicated in the end.


----------



## byuu (Oct 8, 2021)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Its worth noting that all the "discussion and productivity" around the supposed election fraud amounted to absolutely nothing credible, and the "cope and seeth" types were vindicated in the end.


Even if the fraud stuff was completely true, the memes were still pretty funny and that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## White Devil (Oct 13, 2021)

Shit, I liked HK too.

I will say this though, the internet becoming more and more centralized has only reinforced peoples needs for echo chambers. I'm not a fan of Biden either and I also think this election was probably fucked with, but I'm not going to lose my shit over it especially on a internet forum. All we can do is enjoy the ride with cool bros, bitching about it ain't gonna change anything.

Those of you who weren't adults for 2008 though are in for some fun times.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Oct 13, 2021)

He was cool, speed on little robot dude. maybe he forgot his password


big ups liquid richard said:


> Its worth noting that all the "discussion and productivity" around the supposed election fraud amounted to absolutely nothing credible, and the "cope and seeth" types were vindicated in the end.


sounds like haven't been updated on plans B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, or Q. Otherwise you would trust all of them


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 13, 2021)

You won't be compensated if you become a janny. That's a fate worse than death.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 13, 2021)

White Devil said:


> I will say this though, the internet becoming more and more centralized has only reinforced peoples needs for echo chambers. I'm not a fan of Biden either and I also think this election was probably fucked with, but I'm not going to lose my shit over it especially on a internet forum. All we can do is enjoy the ride with cool bros, bitching about it ain't gonna change anything.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU *CAN'T* BE AMBIGUOUS ABOUT YOUR OPINION ON THIS TOPIC THAT'S NOT *ALLOWED* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Oct 13, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> You won't be compensated if you become a janny. That's a fate worse than death.


It's okay I have a trust fund.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Oct 13, 2021)

I’m a fan of HK’s posts pre election day but he cucked out hard on the aftermath. “Waaaah I’m scared of being associated with boomers who post incorrect info (even though there’s a lot of accurate reliable info about fraud out there) and Trump went beyond the pale for ordering the Boomerwaffen to storm the capitol and throwing them under the bus (even though in reality he didn’t order anyone to go inside and was essentially being blackmailed by Pence and co into reading off a teleprompter giving vague words about condemning violence)”

Total cuck. Unforgivable. Ruined his previous legacy, and I’m skeptical his mood these days is any better if that’s how much he fagged out.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Oct 15, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> The plague of hulking discord trannies that swoop in to raid during those kinds of happenings always seems like a fatal glitch in the fabric of these forums. In those moments this place becomes indiscernible from Reddit or /pol/. All discussion and productivity ceases as endless pages of retarded of trolling is undertaken by the site's absolute worst and most mindless clique of users.


People who are too autistic to utilize the delightful ban function this forum offers are half the problem.  If everyone immediately ignored every unthinking political zombie, there would be no problem.  And on top of that, being so relentlessly ignored might get some of them to kill themselves because being retarded on the internet is literally all they have.  Bonus!


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 15, 2021)

Politics ruin everything lol


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 15, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Politics moderators ruin everything lol


poop input, art output


----------

